# Persian نابرجا



## kalem

نابرجا is that means unseen ?


----------



## searcher123

I have not heard it to know. Maybe you have misheard پابرجا (= established)


----------



## darush

Hi kalem,
you'd better post the context you came across نابرجا . but to me is equal to نابجا meaning 'unconsiderd'.


----------



## eli7

Yeah, as darush said, I think you have heard نا به جا  which means "not suitable, wrong,.."


----------



## kalem

If i want to say " unseen" which word should i use


----------



## eli7

نادیده -
یا
ندیده


----------



## searcher123

eli7 said:


> نادیده -
> یا
> ندیده


Also نامرئي


----------



## kalem

thanks is that نامرئيthe same as غیبی in arabic


----------



## Alfaaz

kalem said:
			
		

> thanks is that نامرئيthe same as غیبی in arabic


(مرئی _seen _and غیر مرئی _unseen _are also from Arabic)


			
				searcher123 said:
			
		

> I have not heard it to know. Maybe you have misheard پابرجا (= established)


Interesting! An Urdu dictionary lists اپنی حالت پر قائم، برقرار : (فارسی) برجا : steady in its state, fixed, established, stable, continuing, etc. So shouldn't نابرجا be unstable, un-established, unfixed, disrupted...?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> (مرئی _seen _and غیر مرئی _unseen _are also from Arabic)Interesting! An Urdu dictionary lists اپنی حالت پر قائم، برقرار : (فارسی) برجا : steady in its state, fixed, established, stable, continuing, etc. So shouldn't نابرجا be unstable, un-established, unfixed, disrupted...?


Thank you Alfaaz SaaHib.

This word seems to be present in abundance on the net. Here are a couple of examples..It would mean...not in (its) place. 

سنگهای آهکی از نظر ژنتیکی و نحوه تشکیل به دو گروه عمده و بزرگ آهکهای برجا و* آهکهای نابرجا* تقسیم میشوند

نظريه _نابرجا _(drift theory)


----------



## searcher123

Alfaaz said:


> Interesting!  An Urdu dictionary lists اپنی حالت پر قائم، برقرار : (فارسی) برجا :  steady in its state, fixed, established, stable, continuing, etc. So  shouldn't نابرجا be unstable, un-established, unfixed, disrupted...?



In modern Persian, برجا is used as a order in schools in the meaning of "seat down!". The opposite of it is برپا (= stand up!). نابرجا is not common in any form at all. The opposite of پابرجا is ناپايدار، متزلزل، فرو ريحته، فروپاشيده، از هم گسيخته and so on.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> In modern Persian, برجا is used as a order in schools in the meaning of "seat down!". The opposite of it is برپا (= stand up!). نابرجا is not common in any form at all. The opposite of پابرجا is ناپايدار، متزلزل، فرو ريحته، فروپاشيده، از هم گسيخته and so on.


Please check on the net and see if the use of نابرجا is as per modern Persian or the older language. It seems to me that the most frequent usage is in the field of geology.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> (...)نظريه _نابرجا _(drift theory)



I'm not a specialist in geology, so I'm not familiar with technical terms of geology. But I know the equivalent of "drift theory" is نظريه‌ي *رانش*


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> I'm not a specialist in geology, so I'm not familiar with technical terms of geology. But I know the equivalent of "drift theory" is نظريه‌ي *رانش*


This was just an example, brother Morteza. Please take a look on the net. Your language is Persian and your are the best judge to tell us if the word is being used correctly and in modern Persian or not.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> This was just an example, brother Morteza. Please take a look on the net. Your language is Persian and your are the best judge to tell us if the word is being used correctly and in modern Persian or not.



I did so. Maybe نابرجا is common in geology as a technical term. I don't know. But surely it is not common in daily conversations at all. I have not heard it to now even for one time; whether formal or informal!


----------



## darush

QURESHPOR said:


> سنگهای آهکی از نظر ژنتیکی و نحوه تشکیل به دو گروه عمده و بزرگ آهکهای برجا و* آهکهای نابرجا* تقسیم میشوند
> 
> نظريه _نابرجا _(drift theory)


Thank you QURESHPOR, now it's cleared up... an academic coinage!
BTW-سنگهای آهکی از نظر ژئوتکنیکی....تقسیم می شوند


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> It would mean...not in (its) place.





			
				searcher123 said:
			
		

> In modern Persian, برجا is used as a order in schools in the meaning of "seat down!". The opposite of it is برپا (= stand up!). نابرجا is not common in any form at all. The opposite of پابرجا is ناپايدار، متزلزل، فرو ريحته، فروپاشيده، از هم گسيخته and so on.


Thanks for the replies! Interesting.


----------



## kalem

does نابدید has same meaning as نامرئي


----------



## searcher123

kalem said:


> does نابدید has same meaning as نامرئي


Yes, it does. Albeit it will be much more accurate if we translate ناپديد as "disappeared" and نامرئي as "invisible".


----------



## Qureshpor

darush said:


> Thank you QURESHPOR, now it's cleared up... an academic coinage!
> BTW-سنگهای آهکی از نظر ژئوتکنیکی....تقسیم می شوند


Would you say this coinage is just for the field of geology or is it of wider usage?


----------



## kalem

Thank you very much


----------



## darush

QURESHPOR said:


> *Would you say this coinage is just for the field of geology* ?




Yes, I think so.
بر جا : stable
نابرجا : unstable, mobile-- talking about continental shelves movment


----------

